# New INFP/J strangely enough - HI!



## granarl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yep, I've taken the tests a heap of times and I am 100% both infp AND infj though reading the personality type profiles I have to say I'm slightly more of an INFP. (I don't really prioritise well....) So, is this rare or normal?? Is anyone else like this? - just wondering :kitteh:


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and yes it happens. There is a whole section on the forum about people who don't know their types or are debating between 2 or more types. ^^


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello granarl, you should read the descriptions of all the profiles similar to your preferred function and see what descriptions fit you; it should not be the other way round where you live your life according to the descriptions you like!

I understood myself better by reading descriptions, accepting whatever was me and discarding what wasn’t, even if it meant taking parts from here and there and not swallowing wholesale. After all, how many of us are true blue this or that (which is what the MBTI types assume)? We use all the functions at some point in our life, some more, some less.

Cheers and welcome!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

When you learn the difference between Fi and Fe you will see you are one or the other. Judging functions are the strong determinants. 

I relate to aspects of both NFP and SFP, so of course it is possible by dichotomy to relate to two or even three types depending on the strength of your preferences.

But going by Jung, J or P is one of the strongest things, and you really are one or the other.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

fourtines said:


> But going by Jung, J or P is one of the strongest things, and you really are one or the other.


 Could it by any chance go both ways? For my personal life, I don’t care about order and am very spontaneous. But for school, I am so different; I become a taskmaster, making sure that everything is done perfectly, on schedule and I will take slackers to task.

By the way, I am INTj. Small ‘j’ because although tests always reflect a borderline ‘P’, I agree with the description of ‘J’ more.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Tom K said:


> Could it by any chance go both ways? For my personal life, I don’t care about order and am very spontaneous. But for school, I am so different; I become a taskmaster, making sure that everything is done perfectly, on schedule and I will take slackers to task.
> 
> By the way, I am INTj. Small ‘j’ because although tests always reflect a borderline ‘P’, I agree with the description of ‘J’ more.


I would just learn about function theory if I were you, unless you're comfortable being an INFJ/P...which means you're probably actually a P.

EDIT: Oh you're INTJ, not the INFJ/P OP...ah...um...yeah learn about Te vs. Ti


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I'm INFJ.. wait. No. I am an INFP. I don't know.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesomeste said:


> I think I'm INFJ.. wait. No. I am an INFP. I don't know.


The two are really nothing alike. Just some temperamental similarities. So once you identify a function like @fourtines said the other three will come. No such thing as INFx. 

Also check out 
INFJ or INFP? a closer look
Personality Junkie | The INTP, INFP, INTJ, & INFJ PersonalityTypes


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah well I plan and I am rigid but the functions of INFJ are nothing like me so yeah I'm INFP


----------



## granarl (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for the feedback, yeah I'm not too fussed about it now, I am definately an INFP! -modified- =)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello, and welcome! XD


----------

